# Ju-87B Wing Tips



## Kodey (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello there! I've been looking for something, I can't seem to find if the Stuka used curved or flat wingtips.

On the end of flat tips, I've found a lot of pictures depicting the ju87 with the flat tip. 
Diagram of Junkers Ju 87D3 Stuka blueprint cutaway 01





But on the end of curved wingtips, I've found that they're either shown as a curved tip




My gut tells me it's curved, but I'm not sure and would love some clarification


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 9, 2021)

The cutaway drawing shows curved tips. Not sure what makes you think they are "flat". The Ju87 wing tips were all curved and later marks had slightly extended tip, but still curved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kodey (Jun 9, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> The cutaway drawing shows curved tips. Not sure what makes you think they are "flat". The Ju87 wing tips were all curved and later marks had slightly extended tip, but still curved.


The cutaway was probably a bad example, lol. But thanks for the help, anyway! Been wondering about this for a while


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2021)

The "C" had almost square-like wing-tips

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2021)

I agree with all above. The very early Ju87 prototype had the wing tip quite round. But with the A-1 it became less round but not flat or square.

The prototype ...









The A-1 version ...









The Berta got it quite similar to the A-1 ...









The Cezar also didn't have them too square although the first shot may suggest it.









With the D-5 variant the most rounded wing tip was introduced The wing got the large winspan and became more pointed due to the extension of the Berta wing..





Because the G-2 version based on the D-5 aircraft it had the same wing tips.





Additional info .. the G-1 based on the D-3 that based on R variant which was the B-2 basicly. For the reason the wing tips were the same like for the Ju87B.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jun 19, 2021)

I'd never seen or heard of a Ju87 with folding wings. I take it only the C model had them. What prompted that feature?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2021)

Naval version


----------



## bdefen (Jun 19, 2021)

I didn't realize they had any carriers. Makes sense since dive bombing was the main use of carrier-based aircraft for a lot of WW2. What carriers did they have? I'm familiar with the seaplane launching and tending ships they had.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2021)

The Ju-87C was intended for use onboard the German aircraft carrier Graff Zeppelin, the only carrier built for the KM, but it was never completed to enter service.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bdefen (Jun 19, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)

The Graf Zeppelin after launching in December 1938 ...





the source: Graf Zeppelin (1938) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia


----------



## Wurger (Jun 19, 2021)

The wreck of the Graf Zeppelin on 5 April 1947 at Swinemünde, today Świnoujście, Poland,





the source: Plik:German aircraft carrier Graf Zeppelin at Swinemünde on 5 April 1947.jpg – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

